# "Designer" Watches



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Evening all,

My brother's been asking for watch options for an upcoming birthday and I thought I'd pick the collective Watch Forum brain.

He's an architect, and very much into his interior/modern design stuff, and hence naturally gravitates towards the Issey Miyake/Alessi/Starck watches. However, he's looking for something in the region of Â£500-700, and, in his words, wants it to look like a "real watch" as opposed to a "fashion watch" but still, ideally, have design heritage.

My first recommendations were for the Max Bill Junghans models, and perhaps a Roger Tallon LIP - he wants new instead of second hand though.

Any ideas on here?

Thanks!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Architects tend to have a Bauhaus phase at some stage, so how about a Braun AW20, with 5 Jewel Ronda quartz, Made in Germany, and in classic Bauhaus style. I just ordered one new (NOS as they are not made any more) for Â£40 from a UK seller on the Bay - you can get them at a German website also, Timedesigns (which has all the Braun watches) for 99 euros.










If I like the AW20 ( as I think I shall) my next target is a Braun AW24 - it is gorgeous design, and Braun quality. Also with Ronda movement, and a GMT hand. It is 170 euros from Germany.










Online you will find architects raving about them. Worth a look.....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

delays said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My brother's been asking for watch options for an upcoming birthday and I thought I'd pick the collective Watch Forum brain.
> 
> ...


I know quite a few Architects, believe me he will prefer playing with the box. :wallbash: :smartass:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Movado?










http://www.timezone.com/library/news/news631938838882812500


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

What about something a little different| AirNautic Classic 24 hour dial from Ocean 7 watches. It has a Bauhaus influenced design and $549 according to the web site


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Still have my Braun watch, similar design, without date function. Inside it has a Swiss movement, with one jewel, assembled in Thailand. The movement marking is 6097/156, and 442 346 on the lid, original strap and Braun buckle. Still works, but must put in a new cell. Came free with a Braun shaver back in the '90s. Love the look!

Agree it is a good design as many Braun products were. Gorn out of business? They were in Kronberg, Taunus, near Frankfurt am Main, Germany.

Mike


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

dobra said:


> Still have my Braun watch, similar design, without date function. Inside it has a Swiss movement, with one jewel, assembled in Thailand. The movement marking is 6097/156, and 442 346 on the lid, original strap and Braun buckle. Still works, but must put in a new cell. Came free with a Braun shaver back in the '90s. Love the look!
> 
> Agree it is a good design as many Braun products were. Gorn out of business? They were in Kronberg, Taunus, near Frankfurt am Main, Germany.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the feedback on your Braun. The ones offered for sale seem all to have 5 jewel Ronda movements, and it certainly says on the dial "Made in Germany", though I guess that can mean something other than what is initially assumed.

Braun were bought by Gillette in the 60s, who seem to have left them to do their own thing, and indeed the 70s and 80s were Braun's heyday with Dieter Rams as their amazing chief designer. Gillette was bought up in 2005 (I think) by Procter & Gamble, and Braun stopped making watches. The word is that in spring they will start making them again in collaboration with another company. If they live up to their previous standards it will be an exciting revival.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Robbo2 said:


> What about something a little different| AirNautic Classic 24 hour dial from Ocean 7 watches. It has a Bauhaus influenced design and $549 according to the web site


It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

A Stowa Antea has got to be a contender... From all accounts a well built watch and sheer Bauhaus-y class. And on budget, too.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I got a new 'weather station' with Radio controlled clock, inside and outside temperature, humidity etc. Designed by Jacob Jensen who, I believe was a Bang and Olufsen designer. He also has a range of watches.

Have a google for Designtoplease. co.uk

I found a discount code as well for 10% off at checkout - design10.


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Monk said:


> Robbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > What about something a little different| AirNautic Classic 24 hour dial from Ocean 7 watches. It has a Bauhaus influenced design and $549 according to the web site
> ...


Thanks for posting the picture Monk. I like it so much i think I'm going to get one!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Robbo2 said:


> The Monk said:
> 
> 
> > Robbo2 said:
> ...


 Woo hoo! unk: It is a gorgeous watch. I hope you will review it for us when you get it.... please.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow guys many thanks for all the replies!

Lots for him to choose from now. Of course if there's any more ideas, do keep them coming.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I just lost a half an hour (not really, ripping CDs to my iPod library) to all those delicious Braun watches. Can't decide which I like best ... I truly love Braun's superior industrial design (far ahead and outclasses Apple's) have many Braun things in my home. In fact ... the avatar I usually use, gracing CHROMEJOB.COM, is 'borrowed' from Braun's German web site.

Wow, wish I'd known about these when gf was eying the Danish Design minimalist watches (OP, you might look those up, quite affordable; gf settled on a titanium model that is featherweight)....

I was going to suggest the Mondaine Swiss Railway watches (search on the forums, a couple of members have posted lovely pics), as it has a distinctive design, design history, and minimalist design ethic.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I was going to suggest the Mondaine Swiss Railway watches (search on the forums, a couple of members have posted lovely pics), as it has a distinctive design, design history, and minimalist design ethic.


Good call, David. Most graphic designers I know love the Mondaine. You can't beat its minimalistic clarity. So I reckon architects might like 'em, too.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

How about something from a legendary design name, Alessi....


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

check out the history of the Movado museum, that one i always think is a thing of beauty, plus it's already been suggested!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The Monk said:


> Robbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > What about something a little different| AirNautic Classic 24 hour dial from Ocean 7 watches. It has a Bauhaus influenced design and $549 according to the web site
> ...


That does nowt for me


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I think they are a bit pricey but the giuliano mazzuoli manometro certainly lives upto the moniker of "designer watch of the moment."


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

If your looking for a design classic watch search out the Tian Harlan Chromachron' (Chroma=Color ; Chronos=Time). In 1971 Tian developed a new concept which aligned the passing of time to coloured segments around a dial. Then a black disc with a segment cut out is rotated infront of the colours. To the wearer it creates a loose method of time keeping.

The concept was originally created for a clock that went on display at the 1972 Olympics.

You can get them as new quartz or 17j swiss mechanicals which are new old stock.

With this its all about the design as the watches were pretty run of the mill, well they were never meant to be Horological heirlooms.

There is a nice computer programme which provides a desk top clock with the same concept.










Steve


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

oh god! totally forgot! I found a really cool designer watch company a while ago, mr jones they are called. They basically make cheapish swatch like creations but with incredibly inventive twists! Infact i bought a mate one a while ago, wasn't too bad tbh!

I actually quite want one, they are just so damn refreshing.

my personal favourite is the mirrored "remember you will die" piece, very clever.

Nick


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh or obviously Tokyo Flash!


----------



## Vitalij (Mar 29, 2011)

When you talk about designer's watches - go and check this out:


----------



## Vitalij (Mar 29, 2011)

It is ZiiirO gravity - quite cheap though


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

delays said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My brother's been asking for watch options for an upcoming birthday and I thought I'd pick the collective Watch Forum brain.
> 
> ...


I think your first suggestion was right. What about one of these exquisite, new, Junghans 'Max Bill's, right on budget at Â£589? -

(sorry, haven't worked out picture posting yet)

Personally, I'd prefer a second hand original :wink2: .


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

:blush2: Apologies for the above, just trying to link to the new, Junghans 'Max Bill' design.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank-you for all the suggestions chaps, there's a lot of lovely stuff here.

Keep the suggestions coming! I love the Max Bills.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Noob question: what exactly constitutes a "designer" watch?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tartan said:


> Noob question: what exactly constitutes a "designer" watch?


Something a bit fancy schmancy with twiddly bits on.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roger Tallon designed Lip re-issue.....



















Many years ago, I worked on a project with architect Ian Ritchie & he wore an original one of these


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Not my style but then I'm not an architect but what about one of these










Hamilton Ventura at about Â£500


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

citizenhell said:


> Not my style but then I'm not an architect but what about one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best so far, although i like the mondaine style too


----------



## paul42 (May 18, 2010)

I am sure he will love the slender Obaku watch with its sleek lines and minimalistic design

this one I found online cheapest price I could find was Â£71.27

yes Â£71.27 ...amazing looking watch for that price... if thats too cheap for him then some models go just above the Â£200 mark.


----------

